# air tight food containers.



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

im looking for one for my rabbits food (god it sounds weird to say rabbits instead of rabbit ha) as the one they have at the moment is a bit rubbish. any suggestions?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Do you have a local feed merchant? Mine sell great little airtight barrels. I use a good air tight storage box bought from B&M


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

no not really, just pet shops which dont sell good ones and the good ones are like £30+


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Look in tesco/asda etc for the cereal storage tubs.

Or you can get small storage boxes from argos/poundland and places like that.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

most bags and brands of rabbit pellets actually have holes in the bags to help stop things going moldy. I've always kept my pellets in a very big lunchbox plastic pot and never had any problems. I know kliplock sell tubs especially for pet food with a handle on the tops (seen them in homesense)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Jimbo... I know this has got cats on it but I know you wont mind that 

Buy Pet Life Cat Food Container - 4kg at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cat accessories.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey Jimbo... I know this has got cats on it but I know you wont mind that
> 
> Buy Pet Life Cat Food Container - 4kg at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cat accessories.


 Oh no I love my cats! Ha your amazing! That's exactly what I've been looking for!


----------

